# Bays with 026904 Serial Number



## rachiem

I have just seen one of these at my local consignment store.
It was a black Bays and I can honestly say that the bag was an excellent copy (the leather was of a lovely quality and it was well made) and actually a very lovely bag!
The only give away was the font of the 026904 serial number and the lack of a riri zip.
I can see why people could get caught out.
I'm going to be cheeky and warn Mulberry that these Fakers may be making better Alexa bags than them soon


----------



## IWantANewBag

Lol! Good spot xx


----------



## tireebabe

Did you tell the owners of the consignment store. I'd be angry with them for not knowing more about the brands they are selling.


----------



## metalic glove

> I can honestly say that the bag was an excellent copy (the leather was of a lovely quality and it was well made) and actually a very lovely bag!
> The only give away was the font of the 026904 serial number and the lack of a riri zip.
> I can see why people could get caught out.
> I'm going to be cheeky and warn Mulberry that these Fakers may be making better Alexa bags than them soon



Good Post, Rachiem! I got caught out with one of these bags, it was a pink Roxanne. I also thought it was extremely well made (apart from the popper being flat and not quite as strong a magnet that Mulberry use), and the leather was really nice. I loved it, until I read somewhere about 'that' serial number, then I could not bear to use it after that. Shame, its the only Roxy that I really bonded with!! LOL


----------



## riffraff

I wonder if the actual owner of the bag knows it's a fake.


----------



## rachiem

I did point it out but I'm not sure the owner of the shop was convinced. I've since rung her and suggested that she googles the serial number or contacts Mulberry.
The original owner told her that it was a gift. 
I really hope she does the decent thing and doesn't sell it on!


----------



## rachiem

Metallic Glove...I have to say that I've had 5 Bays and this was probably just as well made!


----------



## Tarababe

I know you can't mention the actual store, but what do you mean by Consignment store???


----------



## rachiem

It's my local shop which sells quality second hand bags and clothes for clients.


----------



## Graefka

Tarababe said:


> I know you can't mention the actual store, but what do you mean by Consignment store???


 
We have these in the States as well.  

Basically, if you have designer or other high-quality pre-owned items, a consignment store can re-sell them for you and keep a portion of the proceeds.  Shoppers can find great bargains, and if you're a seller, you get some money back for your items (as opposed to donating them straight to a charity shop).  You probably earn less money than you would on eBay, but it's also much less work.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

My local BHF charity shop had a fake Ant for sale ... when I told them they just put it back up in the window ...! I didn't really know what to say to them though apart from giving them all the info I already had.


----------



## klp0213

Glad you spotted it, Rachie.  You've done all you can do, so let's just hope the owner of the shop uses some sense and takes your advice.

Btw, I miss consignment shops!  We don't have any here that I know of.


----------



## Tarababe

rachiem said:


> It's my local shop which sells quality second hand bags and clothes for clients.





Graefka said:


> We have these in the States as well.
> 
> Basically, if you have designer or other high-quality pre-owned items, a consignment store can re-sell them for you and keep a portion of the proceeds.  Shoppers can find great bargains, and if you're a seller, you get some money back for your items (as opposed to donating them straight to a charity shop).  You probably earn less money than you would on eBay, but it's also much less work.



Thank's ladies, that makes sense now. Although I haven't seen one where I live.


----------



## Slowhand

klp0213 said:


> Glad you spotted it, Rachie.  You've done all you can do, so let's just hope the owner of the shop uses some sense and takes your advice.
> 
> *Btw, I miss consignment shops!  We don't have any here that I know of.  *





Could be a business opportunity for you KLP


----------



## wulie

I think consignment stores are more common in the US Tara - certainly see a lot of reference to them in the ebay forum.


----------



## Tarababe

wulie said:


> I think consignment stores are more common in the US Tara - certainly see a lot of reference to them in the ebay forum.



Ahh thank's Wulie.


----------



## metalic glove

There is a 'dress' agency in Manchester, TB. I have seen the odd Mulberry for sale there (Black Ledbury), they take goods and sell them on commission.


----------



## Tarababe

metalic glove said:


> There is a 'dress' agency in Manchester, TB. I have seen the odd Mulberry for sale there (Black Ledbury), they take goods and sell them on commission.



Well thank you and if I ever decide to part with any I know where to try, of course.


----------



## joyhart

Hi all, 
I have an authentic Mulberry Bayswater  and I have just bought from a charity shop a black Mulberry alexa that I know is a fake but to the naked eye you would never know. I am happy with the bag and it cost me £20.00 which is $24.  The leather is great and very well made.


----------

